# Unable to log in Standard accounts.



## shutdo (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi,

I'm new to the forum, I have been encountering this problem for weeks now and haven't been able to find any solution except re-installation and repair install.

_Here are some descriptions:_


 problem started right after my attempt to switch to a *standard* account from an* administrator *account in *Safe mode*
 (I was having BSODs when switching users and logging off back then so I tried to switch user in Safe mode and now that the BSOD problem is solved but this problem came...I cannot log into a standard account in normal mode)


 *when attempting to log in a standard account in both safe mode and normal mode, it shows "welcome" then immediately "Logging off" and brings me back to the log on screen*


 I've tried creating a new standard account, but problem still exist


 I can log in the standard after promoting the standard account to an administrator account


 Start-up repair did not help


 Clean start-up(disabled all non microsoft services and startup items in MSCONFIG) did not help


 I don't have recent restore points
 
Please help, Thank you!

Regards,
Shutdo


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

I hate to say it, but I think you're approaching the point of a reinstall or repair installation.

-Try booting to LKG

-Try most recent restore point (I know you said you don't have any recent ones, but if you have any at all this is a less destructive option than a repair installation or a complete reinstallation)


----------



## shutdo (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks for replying
Do you mean booting in Last Known Good configuration? I'll try.
I've disabled System restore, so I just have one system image, which is the very first one when Windows was installed....
so I guess I will have to do a repair install if LKG didn't work.....:sigh:


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

If LKG does not work it looks like a clean install of windows for you.


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

Yes that is correct, LKG = Last Known Good Configuration.


----------



## shutdo (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re:Unable to Log in Standard accounts.*

Hi,

An update, I found the cause of the problem
I looked up the Event Viewer, under Custom Views>Administrative Events, I found out whenever I tried to log in, I got this Warning event
*
Event ID 4006, Winlogon: 
"The Windows logon process has failed to spawn a user application. Application name: . Command line parameters: C:\Program Files\Soluto\soluto.exe /userinit."*

but I had already uninstalled Soluto and I can't find any Soluto entries in MSCONFIG. So I opened Autorun , under the Logon tab, I found the userinit registry and had an image path* "**C:\program files\Soluto\soluto.exe" *which doesn't exist anymore.

I then edited the Registry Value of Userinit via Registry Editor
the value was

```
[B]C:\Windows\System32\userinit.exe, C:\Program Files\Soluto\soluto.exe /userinit[/B]
```
and I changed it to

```
[B]C:\Windows\System32\userinit.exe,[/B]
```
and problem solved...I don't know why it only affects Standard accounts, but I think Soluto really should undo everything and shouldn't leave registries in Users' PC after uninstallation. I guess it really IS an "Anti-frustration Software", leaving users frustrations after uninstalling it. 
Anyway, Thanks.

Regards
Shutdo


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

Glad you got your issue fixed


----------

